

Guy Kawasaki launches Alltop, an "online magazine rack" - nonrecursive
http://www.alltop.com
Announcement here http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2008/03/announcing-form.html
======
henning
It looks like a made for adsense site created by a spammer who buys thousands
of domains a day.

~~~
nonrecursive
What do you think would help it look more legitimate? It seems to me like it
would be hard to make a site like this - a collection of links - look
otherwise while still keeping the simple, spare look.

~~~
henning
Having a non-generic slogan/tagline would help. MFA sites often have a
meaningless slogan on them like "when you need it, you need it".

Clearly identifying what the site is the way reddit does would also help.

Make it look like it's not autogenerated by a script. How about a link to a
blog or something?

------
KB
Its simply <http://originalsignal.com> sans technology articles.

Not that clever or ground breaking really.

------
myoung8
I gave the site a whirl, but my main problem is that it just aggravates
information overload. There are way too many headlines to scan through and
most of them don't appeal to me.

I like the concept of an auto-generated RSS aggregator for the masses that
can't create their own, but I think the user should have some input (i.e. ask
them their preferences before-hand) in order to reduce the sheer number of
articles on each page.

------
redrory
Am I the only one, that actually likes it :)

~~~
pistoriusp
I like it too.

------
symptic
I think once Sea Dragon becomes a viable technology to use on sites, something
like AllTop might be of great value if it could directly display the content
(each page) in the listings.

Demo: <http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/view/id/129>

------
Goronmon
I like the site. Requires no setup. No third-party tools to track feeds. Just
go to the site, pick a topic and start browsing.

Sure, it's not something built for tech-saavy users who want to customize
their own RSS feeds, but the majority of internet users don't fall into this
category anyways.

------
andr
This doesn't run on PHP, it runs on ego.

~~~
nonrecursive
There's been plenty of valid criticism directed at Guy here at news.yc (for
example, he gives startup advice but hasn't had a successful startup of his
own), but I really don't think he has a large ego. In fact, what I like most
about his presentations, interviews, and moderatorships is that he's always
poking fun at himself. He always mentions his stupid mistakes in a way that's
funny and endearing.

I've also emailed him personally a couple times and he answered the email
himself, which is not a characteristic of someone with a delusional sense of
his own importance.

~~~
reitzensteinm
He's also quite up front about having no successful startup, at least in two
interviews I've listened to (he brings it up without being asked directly).

------
earle
how is a random selection of links from categorized topics from Hacker News,
or Digg, or Reddit, thrown on one page any different?

this seems like a big waste of mind-ffff-space to me.

------
stillmotion
I thought he launched this months ago? Correct me if I'm wrong.

~~~
nonrecursive
the "formal" announcement was today:
<http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2008/03/announcing-form.html>

------
daniel-cussen
What happened to trumors? Is that still going?

------
freikwcs
I'll show you an online magazine rack

------
kingkongrevenge
A good idea: an index of RSS feeds cataloged by subject and selected by an
editor with good taste. (The recommendation engines and delicious just can't
substitute for an editor.)

Too bad this site isn't about RSS feeds and it isn't discerning enough.

